# What an idiot!



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I am the idiot concerned!

Background - we have nine cats which mean we have a lot of litter trays. Some of them have different have different types of litter because of their quirks. That includes three with puppy pads - mainly to stop Tabitha's "unfortunate habits". even during the night, they all have access to all the litter trays.

Saturday morning we got up to a puppy pad with urine lying on the top. We panicked - not to have soaked in at all meant that it had to have the texture of jelly! In all our years of cat owning, we had never seen anything like it. To make it worse, we had no way of knowing which cat it was. Our vet isn't open on the weekend and transporting nine to an emergency vet wasn't a realistic option.

So.... imagine the panic..... and then the realisation that all that was wrong was that the puppy pad had been put in upside down - with the non-absorbent side on the top!!!

Go on, I dare you - tell us how idiotic you have been!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Idiotic...

At least a handful of times times a day I go hunting for MowMow because I haven't seen him in a while and that always concerns me. I check all his regular hidie spots.... then start to get nervous. I hunt and hunt with the other two trailing behind me and eventually return to the room where I started to INEVITABLY find him laying right behind where I was when I started the search.

Every single time I say the same thing, "You heard me calling you... you couldn't bother to let out a Meow or a Chirp or SOMETHING so I knew you were alive? Really?"

He always just stares at me and blinks.....


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm an idiot, too. For lingering around here trying on my 3rd attempt to write out out an extended reply to a thread (not this one), after both looong replies dissappeared. Don't know why I didn't "copy" after finishing my answer or writing a draft onto a doc first. And I'm still here. I should be sleeping.

Good night.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

While my bathroom was under construction, the cats weren't allowed in, so I just always shut the door. I must have forgotten...my cat Stripes got in and disappeared through a very narrow opening cut for drains/pipes that led under the floor. 
I really didn't think it was possible for any cat to fit in that opening and I was in a small panic. About 15 minutes later he jumped out and sauntered back in the bedroom as if he had planned it all along.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Lol....I have had my dogs use upside down puppy pads and wondered how in the world they peed so much that it ran off of the pad.


----------

